# 3-15-08 Report



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2008)

I posted on whj812's thread, but thought I would post my own thread and post the pic of my Personal Best Largemouth I caught today.  I caught 7 fish total, one other may have kept, and this was the biggest one. Only got to fish about 4 hours.


----------



## Jim (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice fish bubba! How big do you think that fish went?


----------



## redbug (Mar 15, 2008)

nice job catching your P B now you still have plenty of time to beat it over and over again..
Wayne


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice job! What did you catch him on?


----------



## Bubba (Mar 15, 2008)

Jim said:


> Nice fish bubba! How big do you think that fish went?



I dunno....He was healthy...not a toad, but still pretty nice. It measured 18 1/2inches...so i'm guessing maybe close to 3lbs. 

Caught it on a Smithwick Deep Rogue Jr..


----------



## slim357 (Mar 15, 2008)

nice fish


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 16, 2008)

That is a real nice LM - I cannot wait until that fishery starts to really pop around here


----------

